# Where to find tornado glass



## a_vawda (18/10/16)

I recently received a IJOY rdta tornado tank but without a glass from a friend.
Can someone direct me as to where i can get a glass and how to go about using this tank.
It is my first rebuildable an i have no clue on what to do.
thanks.


----------



## Silver (18/10/16)

Welcome to the forum @a_vawda 
Have moved this to "Who has stock" so the vendors can also help you if they have stock

When you get a moment, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------

